# SOAP Toolkit and COMDLG32.OCX



## Jynx (Feb 17, 1999)

First, the basics:

I am trying to run the WSDL Generator from the SOAP Toolkit 3.0 on a Windows 2000 machine and I am getting the following error:



> Run-time error '339':
> 
> Component 'COMDLG32.OCX' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.


I have already installed the VB6 SP5 redistributable package, and the SOAP Toolkit installation appeared to complete successfully. Also, I checked in /WINNT/System32, and I found COMDLG32.OCX in there.

Does anyone know what else I could try? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried registering it?
Run:
regsvr32 COMDLG32.OCX


----------



## Jynx (Feb 17, 1999)

good gravy, it's been a bad day.

thank you for reminding me, WSDL Generator works fine.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the followup.


----------

